# Anyone used Cowboy Magic shampoo/cond on their dogs?



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's the link to the product

http://www.cowboymagic.com/products-rosewater-shampoo.html

It's wonderful on horses, leaves the hair very soft, not stripped feeling.

I've used it on my dog once, because I wasn't sure if it was ok to use on dogs.... I've since read the website and found out that it is for use on horses, humans AND dogs. cool. 

Anyway I have EarthBath Oatmeal and Aloe at home for the dog (Cowboy Magic is at the barn for the horse) But the Earthbath strips the coat of all the oils. And I need to find a conditioner (EarthBath doesn't make one) or use a different shampoo. The dog has dry skin and I don't want to dry it out even more. I only bath when she is stinky.... or has rolled in poison ivy.... which lately is more frequent than in winter time....


So anyone have any opinions? Continue to use Earthbath and add a conditioner OR switch to Cowboy Magic Shampoo and Conditioner?

I've heard folks say that all shampoos are the same (dogs, people, horses) and ok to use between the species. Yet I also hear people argue that only Dog shampoo should be used on dogs....


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I have used in on many different animals. I love that stuff. It is especially good for taking burs out.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Inga said:


> I have used in on many different animals. I love that stuff. It is especially good for taking burs out.


Kewl. I can now use it guilt free on my doggie. Might go buy her her own bottle of the stuff and a bottle of the conditioner.


oops, now that I have had time to think about it Inga I think that you meant the Cowboy Magic Detangler and Shine Product, not the Shampoo right???


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

I have used cowboy magic on tangles and occasionally on those annoying "armpit mats" that have a way of showing up when you have rowdy boys wrestling constantly.
I work it into the trouble spot and it takes the mat right out. Love it.
I have not used the shampoo.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

ahh armpit matts, just ran into those today for the first time...

So I gave the Schnauzer a bath with the shampoo and then the conditioner. Her coat is shiny! wow. And it still feels terrier wirey, if you know what I mean. Not downey soft. But very clean. And no overwhelming perfume oders to boot. Yeah!. 

I didn't have time to stick around until she was completely dry, so I ran a slicker brush over her furnishings and beard when she was still dampish. Came back around 5pm that eve and went over with a comb and found tiny matts in the armpits and beard. Never seen those before. How is it that I've never run across matts before now? Either this shampoo caused them Or I'm totally daft and just never noticed them before. Weirdness.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

bfoster said:


> I have used cowboy magic on tangles and occasionally on those annoying "armpit mats" that have a way of showing up .


Well There is something I have never had to deal with. Can you say safety razor?  Just kidding of course. 

Yes, I have used the shampoo as well. I tend to stick to Miracle Coat on my dogs but I have used Cowboy Magic and liked it.


----------

